

Ain't It Time To Say Goodbye To Angie's List? - lmg643
http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2013/09/10/aint-it-time-to-say-goodbye-to-angies-list/

======
lutusp
Whenever I read a negative review like this, I wonder whether the author took
an advance short position in the company he's reviewing. It's legal -- it
doesn't count as insider trading -- but it's a bit shady if true.

It's not that uncommon. It's the opposite of "pump and dump", but it has the
same outcome -- those in the know benefit at the expense of naive investors.

This isn't to say the review is wrong -- it seems to be right -- but if the
author has a short position, that fact might color readers' thinking.

Just speculation -- I don't know if any of this is actually so.

